# look no further



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

My friend you are in the middle of a catfish oasis. There is great catfishing all up and down eastern ohio north and south. I personally prefer nimisila because it is close to home. Not many people know it but nimisila is full of MONSTER flatheads I have not yet been able to land one of the monsters my best was a 36# but they are definitely in there I've got the cheap chewed up reel gears to prove it! I've got better tackle this year. As far as big channels there are plenty of them too. One night last spring I landed 25 cats larger than five pounds and 8 of them were better than ten pounds with the two biggest being a 14 and a 16 pounders! Good luck and save your gas


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds like you got the big cats number  
We will all be looking forward to big fish pix as you try out the new equipment.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Mastercatman

I'ma all fer saving on gas!

How many Flatheads have you caught at Nim?

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Just 2 a 24# and a 36# I have hooked into at least a dozen or more that I never landed due to either getting spooled, break offs, reel failure and one broken hook. I usually fish for channels and I'm fairly new to the flathead game. One flathead was caught by the c-4 boat launch and the other was at the campground boatlaunch both with live wild suckers.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Mastercatman

Thanks for sharing and I/we can check it out this coming spring. I put the "we" in there if you want me to bring two extra surf rods with 50# line on them for you to use. I believe I've seen Shad swimming around in there too, along with the Brown/Black Bullheads(?) we should be set for bait.

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Steve, hey I wouldn't mind doing some fishing with someone who knows a bit more about flathead habits than I do. I have 2 rods 8' ugly stick cat rods coupled with the biggest spinning reels quantum makes spooled with 80# power pro. I can't wait to try out these outfits this spring on some monster flatheads. I generally catch large suckers and creek chubs from a local creek for bait. I found that the bullheads can be a real pain when your fishing around anything that they can tangle on or get under. Nimisila can be limited by all of the weed cover surrounding the entire lake except the dam. I need to overcome this problem by finding better areas to locate flatheads in deeper water. There is quite a bit of deep water in this lake and relatively no wood cover that I've found that provides good flathead habitat.


----------

